# Favorite brass instrument



## godzillaviolist

What's your favorite Brass instrument ( these two polls were originally the same, but there wasn't enough room ).


----------



## Daniel

Difficult, difficult...I voted for the warm, smooth and charming tone of French Horn.


----------



## godzillaviolist

My problem is I love them all  I like trumpets _slightly_ more than others. Especially since I just listened to Maurice Andre recently. But then I might hear a good tubist, hornist or trombonist and change my mind once more


----------



## Bassoonist Student

Hey Musicians,

Daniel : I agree with you, I love Horn so much. So Smooth and S......... < I forget the word similair as Smooth  >.

I like Trombone and Bass Trombone as well. Because I like they play on Jazz so cool. I should thought Trombone should be more vote than other instrument thought.

Cheers

Martin


----------



## Josef Haydn

Oh, the horn is brilliant! At my Youth Orchestra its funny cos the conductor plays horn and always critisises the horn section but they rule bless them! Tuning up's the best, its just a few flatulent sounds until they find their tuning note! what would their tuning not be? A G? I dunno


----------



## Harmonie

I'm not a huge fan of brass instruments... however I'd have to go with a nicely played french horn. I absolutely can't stand the french horn if played badly, though. I'll just say that.


----------



## Lisztfreak

I too don't like brass very much, but when used in symphonies for grand and apocaliptic effects, it sounds quite cool.

That's why I like (bass) trombones best. They're simply the most elated and glorius of all wind instruments.


----------



## Giovannimusica

*Favorite Brass...*

My favorite Brasswind - now thats the toughest - why???

I play both the contrabass trombone and the wagner tuba in F.

The wagner tuba in F is really a hybrid - the power of a bass trombone with the golden, round, smoothness of the orchestral horn.

The contrabass trombone is the Herald of the *end of time* as we know it.

Sensitive is the musician who can play it without obliterating the orchestra 

I love the challenge of taming it so that it chants like the monk in a monastery but, God forbid if the hornplayer gets cocky - he'll get to know the fear of God   

Regards!

Giovanni


----------



## mahlerfan

My favorite would have to be the Horn (since it is what I play). The others, though, are not very far behind.


----------



## IAmKing

I play the trumpet, so I chose that, but its not really true. As a composer I love all the brass instruments equally. Especially when they play together.


----------



## Edward Elgar

I liked the horn as soon as I listened to Strauss' Horn Concerto
My second favourite is the trombone for it's brash quality and glissando technique.


----------



## Keemun

Horn all the way! I played cornet, trumpet, flugelhorn and horn growing up. I suppose my experience might influence my opinion, but there's just something about the horn that I love (both playing and listening).


----------



## Handel

I like them all (except tuba). But my favorite is trumpet.


----------



## Tex

I play the tenor trombone, so it is my favorite. It is more versatile than most people realize, and I believe it is under-appreciated. I also attempt at the bugle, so trumpet is second.


----------



## Conductor

I love the trumpet and cornet, so I voted it. Also because I play it.


----------



## Yagan Kiely

I wanted to say Contrabass trombone because that just has some ****en wonderful tone! but the French Horn is much more versatile in terms or colour (and what a range!).


----------



## World Violist

I'm listening to Sibelius' Seventh Symphony just now, so I was very biased towards the trombone... but I voted for the horn because I like its tone a lot.


----------



## Guest

It depends on what music is being played.
I heard a French Horn added to a St Qt and it produced a combined sound that I had not heard in the concert hall before and I was spell bound.
The Trombone is an instrument that I have played along side of in Jazz Bands and it can do fantastic things in both Jazz and orchestral.
The Trumpet must surly be the King in all genres. Just so versatile in the hands of a master.


----------



## Yagan Kiely

> The Trumpet must surly be the King in all genres. Just so versatile in the hands of a master.


Range is an issue however.


----------



## Guest

Yagan Kiely said:


> Range is an issue however.


I am sure you are right, ?


----------



## soundandfury

I voted for the (tenor) trombone, because it has a pleasant warm sound, not unlike a horn, but at the same time can provide a loud low foundation, or even the divine comedy of its glissando.
Don't get me wrong though, I love all the other brass as well... I play the cornet so there is no way I would vote for anything that says 'trumpet' and then sort of sweeps a whole array of much mellower sounds under the carpet of 'family'. (No offence to the pollwriter, I just have ridiculously strong opinions about the whole trumpet/cornet thing for some reason)


----------



## ProfessorMaple

I voted f'r tenor too. It's kind of a biased choice, though, because I've been playing it since I was in Grade 6. Good times in elementary school... ^_^


----------



## handlebar

As a former trumpet and tuba player I was torn between the two. But I chose the trumpet as it delivered my best memories playing as a kid.

Jim


----------



## EarlyCuyler

As a tuba/cimbasso player, I would most certainly say that the tuba is my favorite. For a second choice however, it would have to be bass/contrabass trombone. The sheer power is unequaled. I have tremendous respect for the physicality required to play the instrument well. Wind players if you want to know how to breathe, watch a bass/contra trombone player. Requires more air to play than any instrument. Period. Its like blowing into a Shop-Vac.


----------



## Weston

This is a little like asking what someone's favorite color is. As an illustrator, I like them all. I even wish I had a few more to play with.

But after saying that, I really do have a favorite color I surround myself with, a delightfully ambiguous shade not quite blue, not quite green, not quite gray, that is as serene as the opening lines of Holst's _Venus_ played by the muted horn.


----------



## sheetmusic2u

I guess it would be the trumpet.


----------



## JoeGreen

Well being a Tuba player, I'm going to have to be biased and vote for that one 
But the Horn has such a beautiful tone, when played well, of course.


----------



## JTech82

The horn is my absolute favorite for it's majestic and regal tone it projects, but a line of horns can add such a nice, thick sound to an orchestra.


----------



## nickgray

Tuba. I can't state any good reasons for this choice, I just like tuba, that's pretty much it


----------



## Sid James

I don't play any instrument, but I suppose my favourite out of all these instruments is the trumpet. I just listened to a friend's disc of Handel's _Messiah_ (Pinnock) & my favourite aria was when the bass sings with trumpet accompaniment (called - I think -_And the trumpet shall sound_...). So majestic and regal.

I also like jazz trumpeters, like Louis Armstrong, Donald Byrd, Kenny Dorham and Bill Coleman. They were great exponents of the instrument.


----------



## Edmond-Dantes

Had to vote for the trumpet family. ^^ It's because of Jazz. Now, if the question was "Favorite brass instrument used in classical" then I'd go with the Horns. (French Horns, actually..)


----------



## maestro267

The horn, particularly from up in a high gallery or something.


----------



## Mirror Image

My favorite is the trumpet, but I love all brass instruments, especially horn and trombone.


----------



## Zeniyama

Being a trumpet player for about seven years now, I just had to vote for the trumpets. Though, I'm still not a very good player.


----------



## jcsd

What no love for the tenor/alto horn???? 

Not suprise really as it's very much a brass instrument designed for brass bands. Still I'd love to see someone do something interesting with it one day because it's a pretty decent instrument taht sits right in the middle of all the other brass instruments.


----------



## BrassGuy

You guys are missing the best brass instrument of all...the Euphonium. The sound is beautiful when its played really well by a very strong player.


----------



## dmg

I voted trumpet, because I used to play 

I own a Bb and an Eb/D trumpet.


----------



## bplary

Love the sound of the horn.


----------



## Mirror Image

bplary said:


> Love the sound of the horn.


I do too. You should hear Richard Strauss' horn concerti. Truly beautiful works.


----------



## Scott Good

the choice is clear and obvious...

trombone!  oh ya, no buttons to push, just the graceful slide. sits in a pleasurable range for listening. widest dynamics, largest range. plays jazz, classical, rock etc. 

and the tone. yummy.

horn, trumpet, tuba, euphonium, alto horn, baritone (which i really love). all lovely. but none comes up to the beauty, power, and capability of the trombone (tenor or bass!)

(uhh...guess what instrument I play!)


----------



## bplary

Heard a wonderful performance of Dvorak's Wind Serenade this summer and the horns in that piece are absolutely beautiful. What a fantastic piece! Also this summer I heard a reading of a set of variations by Strauss for horn, also a very fun piece.


----------



## hyson

My favourite band insturment is the sax. I recently got a Yamaha saxaphone from Hyson Music, its really wonderful!! Wish it could play it more often!!


----------



## Dim7

I like brass in general very much, but trombone is my favorite. It can sound very aggressive, yet soft and gentle as well. Horn has probably the most "beautiful" sound which however doesn't translate to the "best" sound for me.


----------



## Tapkaara

Hard for me to say. It's a tie between the horn and the trombone. I love the radiant, warm, "royal" timbre of the horn. But I also adore the snarling aggression of the trombone.


----------



## Romantic Geek

My favorite brass instrument is the euphonium. Such a versatile instrument. It's a shame they're not becoming standard in orchestras around the world, but I'll take them in wind ensembles and British brass ensembles.

Absolutely beautiful mellow sound.

I guess I'll vote for tuba family because I guess technically that's where they land?


----------



## hyson

My favourite band insturment is the sax. I recently got a Yamaha saxaphone from Hyson Music, its really wonderful!! Wish i could play it more often!!


----------



## Guest

The thread is for Brass not band, but I like the Sax also as I am a Jazz follower, btw it is a woodwind instrument  What kind of sax did you get/ a tenor?


----------



## TresPicos

I'd have to go with the trombone.

Trumpets are too much "in your face" for my taste, and the french horn is too much "from afar", so to speak. I can't find the correct English adjectives here. 

The _coolest _brass instrument should be the _serpent_, though:


----------



## Guest

A couple of years ago I attended a concert where the String Quartet was joined by a Lady F Horn player the combination worked very well


----------



## fongpayman

..............................


----------



## Piabass1018

Horn by far. all of the others are much to nasaly for my ear. The horn has a smooth tone and a rich sound.


----------



## hyson

*Woodwind and Brass > Favorite brass instrument*

Hi, trumpet is my favourite. I own a silver finish Yamaha Bb Trumpet. I love it. The monel pistons and the large bore diameter gives a deep sharp tone. I bought it from Hyson Music years back and it still works plays wonderfully.


----------



## MattTheTubaGuy

Guess...


----------



## tubamage17

i love the horn's sound, but i had to represent my instrument, the tuba


----------



## Boccherini

Well, I cordially like the Baroque Trumpet, Sackbut, Cornett and Serpent. I wonder why they are not on the list...


----------



## Chopin Liszt

Oops..accidentally voted for (Contra)bass trombone. For the record, French Horn is way cooler.


----------

